# Info Please



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm new...I don't live in Mass but was wondering if anyone knew what happened with this case? I've been looking online and that's how I stubbled on ya'll ...Thanks to anyone who can help me ..

BROCKTON, Mass. -- A police officer was charged with rape after he allegedly forced an intoxicated woman to perform oral sex on him while in uniform.

Daniel MacIntosh, 28, of Brockton, pleaded not guilty at his arraignment Tuesday in Brockton District Court. His attorney, Kevin Reddington, said MacIntosh was stunned by the allegations.

"He is very distraught by this," Reddington told The Enterprise of Brockton. "He is a very, very nice young man who dreamed of becoming a police officer."

According to court papers, the woman told authorities she was too drunk to drive home from a bar last Thursday. When the bar closed, she was unable to reach a female friend who was supposed to driver her home.

She said MacIntosh, who_* was working a paid detail at the bar,*_ offered to give her a ride. Once they were in his pickup truck, she said, he asked if she could do him "a favor" with her mouth since he was doing her a favor. She refused.

MacIntosh then pulled his truck behind a nearby school, saying he had to urinate. When he returned, he forced her to perform oral sex, the woman said.

The woman later called police to report the assault and called a friend. Police obtained a search warrant for MacIntosh's home and truck and seized his uniform and shoes.

MacIntosh was arrested Friday. Mayor John Yunits Jr. said he will seek to suspend MacIntosh without pay.

MacIntosh is a Navy veteran with a young child and pregnant wife, Reddington said.  
​


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

No hidden agenda here.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Try boston.com or the herald's website madam.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Allegedly happened in the summer of 05, wonder what the interest now is???


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder how 1hotmamma is related.


----------

